# Brittany wanted



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

Wanted AKC Brittany Female at a reasonable price.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

[email protected] has brittany pups in michigan


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

PM me and I'll give you the name and number of a breeder in Montville, O. I have a 5 yr. old, and two 1 yr. old females from his line and I don't think they can be beat! Fantastic hunters(pups in training now) just bursting with natural intelligence and hunting instinct. Not sure what you consider reasonable but I'll bet he'll negotiate a price you can live with as I think he might be a little short of kennel space at present.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

http://www.gundogforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7423


----------

